# nightmare drive to Williamsburg



## Pompey Family (Aug 12, 2016)

We've finally arrived at Kings Creek Plantation after a nightmare of a drive from BWI airport. What should have been a 3 hour drive ended up taking 9 hours. I have no idea what the problem was but we crawled along for the majority of the way and finally hit a police road closure on I64 which resulted in a clueless drive in the dark trying to find an alternative route!

Is anyone able to shed any light on why the journey took so long and is it normal? If this is average for a Friday then it will significantly affect our return plans. We were considering returning to DC a day early to fit in a few more museums. Really enjoyed our brief stay at The Mayflower and really liked what we saw of DC so today's experience will no doubt make this decision easier.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Unless travelling between 2am and 4 am I would always expect that ride to take 4-5 hours.  Travelling anywhere near DC on a Friday between 3pm and 6:30pm will add an extra 2+ hours to that trip.  Throw in an accident, road work or bad weather 7+ hours is not usual but not unexpected.  You may want to take 301 back.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 13, 2016)

I think maybe 4 or 5 hours instead of expecting 3 hours would be normal.  I live in DC suburbs and try to avoid going anywhere on Fridays late afternoon on.

We often take Route 17 from Fredericksburg down toward Williamsburg.  Takes longer, but less traffic and more scenic.

Nancy


----------



## anngem (Aug 13, 2016)

And the Route 17 drive is much prettier.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 13, 2016)

We've driven to Florida from Connecticut every year since 2007 and now try to get to Washington by 1PM to avoid heavy traffic.

If returning to Washington on weekdays, even at 9AM there can still be very heavy traffic in Virginia. Now we only drive north on the weekend.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 13, 2016)

It is a bottle neck .... as far back in the early 1970s when I started travelling thru that section of road from Florida (college) to NJ (my home) to today and most likely for the rest of my life. New roads and bypasses just created MORE funnel spots for the fast growing population in the area, and plus NORTH & SOUTH population travelling thru that regional DC area.

The bottle neck is due to the irregular Atlantic Ocean coast line, wetlands, rivers & bays draining to the ocean, marshes (Washington DC is a BIG drained marshland), mountains on the western edge, etc.

I still remember that back in the early 1970s ... travelling from FL to NJ, we left at 6PM (from FL) to drive nonstop -  gas fillups were also the bathroom break plus a 'get take away food & drink' stop (only if time allowed).

Trip route was always changing as I-95 was not even planned in many sections or correctly shown on those paper road maps.

I simply FLY to Florida now (and for the last several decades).

I do drive to Manhatten (travels once/twice yearly) when I must; take the TNJ train sometimes ... drive to center city Philadelphia without a thought; drive down thru Baltimore to relatives for most holiday/family events ... and am daily on 3 or 4 lane interstates... adding about 45K miles yearly vehicles.


----------



## LurkerBee (Aug 13, 2016)

Its also prime vacation season in the DC area.  August recess for Congress means a lot of other folks also take vacations.  Schools are starting back up week after this - so I would suspect you got caught up in all the folks heading down to OBX for their last beach week.  Next Friday should be tolerable, but you will not want to be on 95 north of Richmond after about noon on Saturday.  But on a week day, you won't want to be on the Fredericksburg->DC section between about 6 and 10am.

If you can skip DC, I'd 2nd (or 3rd) the suggestion to take US 301. There is a toll bridge between VA and MD, so have some cash for it, but its a nice drive and it will take you almost straight to BWI as it turns into I-97 eventually.  Plus, if you want more historical stuff, you can stop off in Annapolis


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Back in the days I would be driving between Philadelphia and Florida before I-95 I had to use US1.  I solved the Baltimore, Washington DC, Richmond problem by leaving Philly so I would travel through these cities in the dead of night.  Worked like a charm.

George


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 13, 2016)

*Harry W. Nice Bridge Originally called the Potomac River Bridge*

_
NOTE:_ 

Harry W. Nice Bridge 

Opened in December 1940, this 1.7-mile, two-lane bridge is located on US 301and spans the Potomac River from Newburg, Md., to Dahlgren, Va. President Franklin D. Roosevelt participated in the facility's groundbreaking in 1938.

http://www.mdta.maryland.gov/traffic-cameras/#camera-61

Toll collected in the southbound direction only.

Saturday, August 12 at 2:30 PM Camera 61
Southbound traffic was backed up for miles.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 13, 2016)

In the summer during weekends it all can a crap shoot.  Every way may be backed up or just one.  You roll the dice and take what you get.  On Saturday or Sunday you don't have to worry about rush hour but if you aren't beyond DC by 9am or earlier, then the entire beltway and 95 can still be a parking lot all day.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 13, 2016)

Traveling on Interstate 95 South bound & North Bound can be troublesome on the weekend during the summer months. To the OP, do not venture from Williamsburg to Virginia Beach, VA during the hours of 6 AM - 9 AM and 4 PM - 6 PM Monday's thru Sunday's you are going to stuck in traffic going thru the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 13, 2016)

this reminds me why I moved from the DC area 20 years ago

I remember the  pre beltway days when the north south route was Rt 1. and it was just as bad as I-95 is now> 

Nothing changes


----------



## LurkerBee (Aug 13, 2016)

ronparise said:


> this reminds me why I moved from the DC area 20 years ago


This is why we don't do road trips. I live 15 minutes from BWI.  I can get to FLL about as quickly as I can drive to the beach.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 13, 2016)

LurkerBee said:


> This is why we don't do road trips. I live 15 minutes from BWI.  I can get to FLL about as quickly as I can drive to the beach.



i moved from Severna Park to Florida 20 years ago. 

Talking about the beach Before Severna park I lived at the last exit off route 50 just before the Bay Bridge   Talk about traffic. We were practically trapped in our community every Friday and Sunday evening in the summer by the beach traffic on rt 50


----------



## LurkerBee (Aug 13, 2016)

ronparise said:


> i moved from Severna Park to Florida 20 years ago.
> 
> Talking about the beach Before Severna park I lived at the last exit off route 50 just before the Bay Bridge   Talk about traffic. We were practically trapped in our community every Friday and Sunday evening in the summer by the beach traffic on rt 50


We are just north of SP. Luckily, not affected by beach traffic, but still see the backups on the news. Things that make me not what to ever head to Ocean City.

15 years. 15 more years til we can move to Florida...  (Side note, the heat index is 113 here right now. Only 96 in Islamorada )


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I think we're going to have to suck it up and see how it goes. We want to spend a bit more time in DC so we'll leave early and hope for the best.

As for the heat.....wow, it's certainly hot at the moment, too much. Hoping that the forecast for cooler temperatures is accurate.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 15, 2016)

I do my best to avoid Washington, having gone to Williamsburg via the Del Mar a couple of times- much more relaxing drive. On trips to Florida, I even have gone west away from I-95 to avoid the Washington and Baltimore craziness.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 15, 2016)

This reminds me of the time many years ago when we went to Williamsburg for the first time on Good Friday (for the school break). An 8 hour drive became a 16 hour nightmare! We got hung up in Alexandria on 95.  We had to brake so much with the crawling that our brakes went! Somehow my husband used the emergency brake- we got off an exit there and tried to find an auto place that could take us- we were lucky to find just one. They told us Alexandria has the worst traffic in the country next to Los Angeles and even that is debatable. Then- we were there for hours- they had to get the part elsewhere. When we got back on the road we got onto Route 1 and drove it in the dark almost all the way down as to avoid the highway. When we finally pulled into Powhatten Planation, the mansion was like a beacon of light- it was 12 midnight! We left NY at 8am!

After that we said never again for driving south.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 15, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think we're going to have to suck it up and see how it goes. We want to spend a bit more time in DC so we'll leave early and hope for the best.
> 
> As for the heat.....wow, it's certainly hot at the moment, too much. Hoping that the forecast for cooler temperatures is accurate.



I'm not sure if you're familiar with the WAZE app, but it is a real asset in the Wash DC/NorVA/MD area.

 Consider putting the app on your phone and noting the traffic during the day(s) prior to see what you can expect.  Also, google maps will allow you to predict traffic in the mapping page.  It will show predicted traffic.  You can change the times to try and improve your commute.

 WAZE also has an online map you can view from an internet browser that shows all the information.

 Hope this helps.

 signed; a Beltway commuter.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 15, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I'm not sure if you're familiar with the WAZE app, but it is a real asset in the Wash DC/NorVA/MD area.
> 
> Consider putting the app on your phone and noting the traffic during the day(s) prior to see what you can expect.  Also, google maps will allow you to predict traffic in the mapping page.  It will show predicted traffic.  You can change the times to try and improve your commute.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rob, I'll take a look at the app. We used Google en route but it simply felt a bit sadimasochistic as we could see what was coming up but had no way of avoiding it.

We will drive back a day early, perhaps via route 301, just to ensure that we won't miss our flight. We've spoken to quite a few locals, many who have moved from elsewhere and all have the same opinion, DC (and surrounding areas) traffic is like nowhere else.

The current heatwave is ridiculous. I've been to the middle east and the jungles of south east asia and I've yet to experience such debilitating, energy sapping heat as I am at the moment. Even lounging by the pool is an effort. Very much looking forward to the drop in temperatures that are forecast.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 15, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> This reminds me of the time many years ago when we went to Williamsburg for the first time on Good Friday (for the school break). An 8 hour drive became a 16 hour nightmare! We got hung up in Alexandria on 95.  We had to break so much with the crawling that our brakes went! Somehow my husband used the emergency brake- we got off an exit there and tried to find an auto place that could take us- we were lucky to find just one. They told us Alexandria has the worst traffic in the country next to Los Angeles and even that is debatable. Then- we were there for hours- they had to get the part elsewhere. When we got back on the road we got onto Route 1 and drove it in the dark almost all the way down as to avoid the highway. When we finally pulled into Powhatten Planation, the mansion was like a beacon of light- it was 12 midnight! We left NY at 8am!
> 
> After that we said never again for driving south.



We are planning W-burg for summer 2018.  Already scoping out the highways to get there from Maine.  Thinking we will go the long way around...at least we'll be moving....and avoid NY/Washington DC.    We Mainers aren't used to much traffic!


----------



## elaine (Aug 15, 2016)

I work in DC, live in Va burbs. It's all in the timing. The day prior to OP, I left just south of DC at 9:30am and 9 hours later was in Savannah, GA. Friday would have been a different story, as many take Friday off to start the weekend. On Sat or Sunday, we don't get on the interstate except in the early AM or late PM. Sometimes, we leave Thurs. @ 8pm and drive 4 hours to NC to get a jump on Friday traffic. 
BWI-Wllmbg is a solid 4.5 hrs in the best conditions. Going North should not be as bad, except on Sunday, when it is miserable.


----------



## LurkerBee (Aug 15, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Thanks Rob, I'll take a look at the app. We used Google en route but it simply felt a bit sadimasochistic as we could see what was coming up but had no way of avoiding it.
> 
> We will drive back a day early, perhaps via route 301, just to ensure that we won't miss our flight. We've spoken to quite a few locals, many who have moved from elsewhere and all have the same opinion, DC (and surrounding areas) traffic is like nowhere else.
> 
> The current heatwave is ridiculous. I've been to the middle east and the jungles of south east asia and I've yet to experience such debilitating, energy sapping heat as I am at the moment. Even lounging by the pool is an effort. Very much looking forward to the drop in temperatures that are forecast.



If you take the 301 route the day before (and skip DC), I would recommend spending the night near Annapolis.  Its about 25 minutes from BWI (easy drive!) and a nice downtown to stretch your legs after a day of driving.  Grab dinner along Main St, walk by State Capital building (where George Washington resigned), then grab a cone of ice cream, and take a stroll down by the water.  

Yeah, I know, I mentioned it above.  But I just *love* Annapolis   So much easier than DC. And I may have just convinced myself to head down there Saturday.


----------



## klpca (Aug 15, 2016)

LurkerBee said:


> If you take the 301 route the day before (and skip DC), I would recommend spending the night near Annapolis.  Its about 25 minutes from BWI (easy drive!) and a nice downtown to stretch your legs after a day of driving.  Grab dinner along Main St, walk by State Capital building (where George Washington resigned), then grab a cone of ice cream, and take a stroll down by the water.
> 
> Yeah, I know, I mentioned it above.  But I just *love* Annapolis   So much easier than DC. And I may have just convinced myself to head down there Saturday.



My daughter lives in DC and we finally made it to Annapolis on our last trip. Such a cute town and so nice to get away from the hustle-bustle of DC.

My daughter doesn't complain about the weather (hot or cold) but she made an exception this weekend. It sounded miserable and I feel for all of you.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 18, 2016)

We live in the MD suburbs and the GPS always tries to route us in to the DC beltway, across the Wilson Bridge and down 95 to drive South. The few times we tried going that way was horrible. It is much better to take 301 and across the Harry Nice toll bridge into Virginia. There are lots of traffic lights and can be congestion around Waldorf, but nothing as frustrating as 95. We always find the cheapest gas on the East coast at the truck stops where we get on 95 at the Carmel Church exit number 104.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheryl20772 said:


> We live in the MD suburbs and the GPS always tries to route us in to the DC beltway, across the Wilson Bridge and down 95 to drive South. The few times we tried going that way was horrible. It is much better to take 301 and across the Harry Nice toll bridge into Virginia. There are lots of traffic lights and can be congestion around Waldorf, but nothing as frustrating as 95. We always find the cheapest gas on the East coast at the truck stops where we get on 95 at the Carmel Church exit number 104.



Can you get to DC via 301 whilst setting the gps to avoid I95?


----------



## elaine (Aug 18, 2016)

Do you need to go to Dc or BWI. For DC, that would be a very nondirect route. Honestly, I think it was just your timing. Assuming your flight arrives about 2pm @ BWi, you then hit Friday summer rush traffic going south, plus Friday beach traffic on I64, with what sounds like an accident. If you are going north to DC on a Friday, you should be fine to leave @9am, getting to Northern VA around 11-11:30 and into DC by 12:30. Saturday or Sunday will be worse traffic. If you are planning to go to DC the same day as flying, you need to allow A LOT of time form DC to BWI on a Friday afternoon--you will get traffic that way, as well. If you have a 5pm flight, I would leave DC no later than 1pm, maybe noon. So, DC would be impossible. You could drive up THurs. night and stay at a hotel. There should be little to no traffic Thurs. pm from Wllbg at 7pm or so.
As an example of timing, I left Northern VA the day prior to you, Thurs., @ 9:30am and in 9 hours was in Savannah, GA.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 19, 2016)

elaine said:


> Do you need to go to Dc or BWI. For DC, that would be a very nondirect route. Honestly, I think it was just your timing. Assuming your flight arrives about 2pm @ BWi, you then hit Friday summer rush traffic going south, plus Friday beach traffic on I64, with what sounds like an accident. If you are going north to DC on a Friday, you should be fine to leave @9am, getting to Northern VA around 11-11:30 and into DC by 12:30. Saturday or Sunday will be worse traffic. If you are planning to go to DC the same day as flying, you need to allow A LOT of time form DC to BWI on a Friday afternoon--you will get traffic that way, as well. If you have a 5pm flight, I would leave DC no later than 1pm, maybe noon. So, DC would be impossible. You could drive up THurs. night and stay at a hotel. There should be little to no traffic Thurs. pm from Wllbg at 7pm or so.
> As an example of timing, I left Northern VA the day prior to you, Thurs., @ 9:30am and in 9 hours was in Savannah, GA.



We want to go to DC to fit in the museums that we didn't have time when we arrived. We've booked a hotel for Thursday night and the flight from BWI leaves at 21.50 on Friday. What time would you suggest leaving DC for the airport?


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 19, 2016)

To give you enough time to deliver the rental car and get through security I'd leave DC at about 5:30. You do NOT need to take 95 to BWI.  Take the Baltimore Washington Parkway.  It might take you an hour and a half, but that would still leave you over two hours.  It might only take 40 mintues with no traffic.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 19, 2016)

Set GPS

1 - Williamsburg Va to Waldorf Maryland

2 - Waldorf Maryland to Washington DC

3 -  Washington DC to BWI Airport 

If you want to come up a little early 
to be sure that you are in the area 

You can visit Arundel Mills Mall BWI
They have lots of restauants there.
Red Lobster, Olive Garden, Cheesecake 
Factory, Prime Rib, and fast food too.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 19, 2016)

*BWI Rental Car Return - Gray and Black Buses*

_
The BWI Car Rental Facility is located at: 
7432 New Ridge Rd. Hanover, MD 21076_

BWI Marshall Airport has opened a spacious, rental car facility providing one stop rental car shopping for customers. The facility is located at Stoney Run Road and New Ridge Road.

 (Close to Arundel Mills Mall & Maryland Live Casino).

Free shuttle service carries customers to and from the airport approximately every 10 minutes.  When returning a vehicle, look for highway directional signs to the facility.


----------



## elaine (Aug 19, 2016)

5:30 should be fine, agree with BW parkway. You will be in prime rush hour, but that should be plenty of time. Check wtop.com traffic map before you leave to make sure bw pkwy is clear. If you have the option of changing your rental car return to DC Union Station (train station), you can also take the MARC train running every hour form union station to BWI (takes 30 minutes). Sometimes, it's the same or not much more to drop the car there--worth checking. Other option for traffic free is to stay at a BWI airport hotel Thursday night and train to/from DC for a day trip. It's about $7 one way on the train. I would take I95 to DC on Thursday pm. Again, check traffic before you leave and if there is an accident, you could do 301, but it's longer and out of the way.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am in Williamsburg this weekend attending a meeting. The drive that is normally 55 minutes from Chesapeake, VA to Williamsburg was 1 hour and 24 minutes. Interstate 64 from Chesapeake to Williamsburg was a nightmare and that was at 1:00 PM today 8/19/2016.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 19, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Can you get to DC via 301 whilst setting the gps to avoid I95?



Here's a map. You can see 301 is a yellow line running N and S on the East side of DC. There are two major west/east roads crossing 301 that go into connect with the DC Beltway. 

The one we live near is Rt 4 which is actually Pennsylvania Avenue and the one North of us is Rt 50 which connects DC with Annapolis and the Eastern Shore.

We avoid all the DC Beltway congestion by taking Rt 301 South to Waldorf, MD. and get on I95 down at Ruther Glen, VA.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice. This site is a goldmine of information


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 25, 2016)

We decided to bite the bullet and go for I95. Took 4 hours including a stop for lunch, a crash on I64 and central DC traffic so it was much better than the previous journey.

Managed to fit in the Spy Museum and a very good dinner at The District Chophouse and Brewery.

We've all agreed that we like DC very much, has a great, relaxed and safe feel about it (I'm sure there are less salubrious parts!) and certainly worthy of a week's (expensive) stay. Natural History museum and American History museum before we return home.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 26, 2016)

When you come back to DC try to stay at the Wyndham in Old Town Alexandria if you can get it.  It is only a few metro stops into the District and it is also across the street from Amtrak and two stops from the airport.  If you want to do a hotel stay there are lots of great options in DC, Maryland, and Virginia that will do the trick.  Many Residence Inns


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2016)

Is the Wynham in Alexandra exchanging thru Interval International now ? I was under the impression that Wynham in Alexandra was RCI only.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 26, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> When you come back to DC try to stay at the Wyndham in Old Town Alexandria if you can get it.  It is only a few metro stops into the District and it is also across the street from Amtrak and two stops from the airport.  If you want to do a hotel stay there are lots of great options in DC, Maryland, and Virginia that will do the trick.  Many Residence Inns



Thanks Matt. We already had the Renaissance booked and it was an ideal location for the Spy Museum and the other Smithsonian museums that we missed out first time round.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 27, 2016)

This won't help you but my experience driving near DC was terrible, not because of the time but the drivers themselves.

I was heading to Williamsburg from Ohio though PA on Sunday July 3rd.  I figured that everyone will be where they want to be for the holiday and traffic would be fine.

I'm not a timid driver but like to leave distance between me and the car in front of me, I like to use turn signals when changing lanes and I don't like to cut anyone off.

I was the only one who felt this way.  After driving all day I got to within 500' of my TS and had to turn around due to a head on collision in front of the resort.  As bad as my drive was, I was having a way better day than the people in those two cars.

I decided to take the southern route home and went across VA into WV to hit I77 and head north.  It took an extra hour on paper but was probably less time in the long run.

I don't see me going near that area again.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 27, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> This won't help you but my experience driving near DC was terrible, not because of the time but the drivers themselves.
> 
> I was heading to Williamsburg from Ohio though PA on Sunday July 3rd.  I figured that everyone will be where they want to be for the holiday and traffic would be fine.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid this has been my experience of American drivers wherever I've driven, East Coast, West Coast, Deep South, Midwest, it doesn't matter, ignorance reigns supreme. One particular trait that I've noticed is the refusal to allow anyone to change lanes in front. The number of times I've indicated to change lanes and drivers have sped up to close the gap is innumerable. Courtesy is almost non existent on American roads and I really struggle to understand why as that attitude is not extended off the road.

Of course I'm making huge generalisations and I acknowledge that there are polite drivers, I've experienced them, but driving in the US is often not a pleasant experience.


----------



## klpca (Aug 27, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> I'm afraid this has been my experience of American drivers wherever I've driven, East Coast, West Coast, Deep South, Midwest, it doesn't matter, ignorance reigns supreme. One particular trait that I've noticed is the refusal to allow anyone to change lanes in front. The number of times I've indicated to change lanes and drivers have sped up to close the gap is innumerable. Courtesy is almost non existent on American roads and I really struggle to understand why as that attitude is not extended off the road.
> 
> Of course I'm making huge generalisations and I acknowledge that there are polite drivers, I've experienced them, but driving in the US is often not a pleasant experience.



The polite drivers are in Hawaii. 

My personal take on this is that we engage in competitive driving here. I let people in because I have that extra 3 seconds in my day, but it appears that others are on a much, much tighter schedule than I am.


----------



## Lansdowne (Aug 28, 2016)

We live in Northern VA and own in Williamsburg. It is all about timing - avoid 95 and the Beltway on a Friday anytime after 1:00. Summers are crazy but most of the year it is no bargain. Next time fly into Dulles and try to get on 95 South of Manassas. Makes the trip easier. Problems on 64 can be a disaster - that is harder to avoid - there are parallel roads but they can be slow as well if 64 is backed up.


----------

